# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  my darts

## Daniel

hey guys i thought id share some pics of my darts and there enclosure 





if they both turn out female they will be separated.

----------


## Daniel

any body like?  :Frown:

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Looks good... I'd recommend some leaf litter though.

----------


## Daniel

lol there is leaf litter all around lol

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I'm sure the frogs feel secure  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

It looks great! Beautiful frogs  :Smile:

----------


## Daniel

thank you guys

----------


## Gorgonopsia

They are very nice!

----------

